# Skid Pan



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone else doing this event organised by Club Audi?
this saturday in staffs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am  ;D ;D

If the weather stays the way it is we won't need bold tyres, oil and water on the pan!!!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah i'm really looking forward to this should be fun, and not in my own car ;D although air field TT with remap sounds like the ideal place ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone else doing this event organised by Club Audi?
> this saturday in staffs


Whos house is it at? Is it a large bathroom? En Suite?

If places are fully booked, im sure i could hire out my skid pan for a few hours. [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

[smiley=toilet.gif] ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kevin,
it's a BIIIIIIIGGG bath tub with a huge plug hole ;D ;D
And it's good fun: especially the RWD car : ;D


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Daniela,

Thanks for organising another great skid pan event. I enjoyed it even more this time.

Jonah,

Great to meet you today. Thanks for the ride and little drive of your TT. I was really impressed with the look of the Forge exhaust, and no added noise in the car. It is now on my list of possible future mods for the S3.

As is the REVO re-map. No added lag really, but such smooth, constant power, right up the rev range. It will definately be my choice, if and when I decide to "chip" my car.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanx daniela
Very instructive and good fun too ;D
good to meet u also alan hope to meet you agaiin at future events


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed it.

I, too, thought it was better than last year: better insrtuctors and more time per driver


----------

